# Whats your opinion



## Jim (Mar 6, 2009)

Of this lure? I like it.

[youtube]ZKCHtMxZckg[/youtube]


----------



## darb79 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ohhhhhh... :shock: How can I not have one after that vid.


----------



## atb (Mar 6, 2009)

darb79 said:


> Ohhhhhh... :shock: How can I not have one after that vid.



Agreed thats a good little video. gotta ask how much.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 7, 2009)

I love topwater bassin


Damn you Jim - at least a month away for me to do that


Lure looks cool as well


----------



## slim357 (Mar 7, 2009)

how about that it changes directions I wasnt impressed untill i saw that, and im still not sold on them, but I still might buy one if the price is right.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 7, 2009)

Im sold under the condition if it is priced under 6 bucks!


----------

